# Not good



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

asked for a second opinion on jaspers results just had a phone call he's severely dehydrated and needs to come in now for a drip. Absolutely fuming. Waiting for my mum to pick my up so she can take me and borrow me the money. 

I'm devastated. Will let u know how it goes.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Aw Im really sorry Faye, I hope that he feels better soon once he is on the drip


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear that i hope hes ok .positive vibes for jasper


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor little chap, hope he's soon on the mend. XX


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor boy. Hope he improves with fluids


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh no this is awful, poor Jasper. So good that you thought to get a second opinion and can now get him treated. I hope very much that he recovers quickly with the drip. How stressful. Let us know how he is later x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh how frustrating. So pleased you got a second opinion though.

He'll feel better once he's on a drip. I am shocked they didn't pick that up from his gums and the pinch test.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

He's in till monday  going to be on drips and try and figure out what's wrong.

Management are ringing me R.E the stupid vet and him saying everything was fine and will be getting regular calls to see how he's doing.

I'm devastated. He's so tiny and I just feel like breaking down


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a shame . Poor mite.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor Jasper  How worrying for you Faye. Lots of good vibes for the little guy's recovery. Hugs to you xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you query his blood results Hun? 

When management calls do mention possible cross contamination.

Everything crossed they can get him stable now.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Did you query his blood results Hun?
> 
> When management calls do mention possible cross contamination.
> 
> Everything crossed they can get him stable now.


Yes i mentioned the phosphorus was high even for a kitten & she mentioned a certain name for something (where he is pulling everything he drinks and more through to his urine) so he's not getting what he needs. I'll keep all updated when I know more xxx


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

So sorry to hear this  yes Jasper is tiny, but we already know he's a little fighter and you've cared for him so well that he's in a much better position to get better. All fingers and paws crossed for you, lots of love xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am just thankful that we asked for a second opinion because I don't want to think about what could of happened if it was left any longer. I'm just lost. The flat feels awful without him


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone. Means so much xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear this @Faye1995, how frustrating. The drip should perk him up quickly. Will be thinking of him and you over the weekend and sending lots of good vibes xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank goodness you got the second opinion and your instincts told you something wasn't right. Sending all possible healing wishes to Baby Jasper. At least he is much stronger and heavier now thanks to your care xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Faye, I can imagine how worried you must be. He should feel so much better once he gets rehydrated, I hope you get some answers this time xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this. Poor Jasper, poor you. 
Sending lots of PF get well vibes to Jasper & hugs for you.
Please keep us updated. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no so sorry to hear this. Hope that Jasper picks up over the weekend and you have him home soon. Hugs to you too Faye x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone. I'm trying to keep busy so I'm deep cleaning the flat. I can't sit and think about it for too long. I'm going to ring the vets at 3 to see if there's any update as they said they were going to ring but they haven't yet. The only word that can describe how I feel is lost. :-(


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am so sad and sorry to hear about poor Jasper. You did the right thing @Faye1995 getting a second opinion. I am sending virtual hugs and purrs and hoping that Jasper is on the mend bless him.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Just had a phone call from the vets - Jaspers not very happy at all - keeps staring at the vets from his bed  he's not eaten(they don't know wether it's because he's not happy or if it's because he's ill) so there going to see how he gets on and if he hasn't eaten by the morning they will have to give him something to help with that. I'm so so worried.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh you poor thing, I can imagine how awful you feel. I so wish for better news for you soon. Try to do something nice tonight to make yourself feel a little better, maybe nice bath with a glass of wine or something.
Thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes and hugs to the little man. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Faye he is having a bad time. Hugs to you my lovely.

He is in the right place, I hope they get to the bottom of this for you both. I feel for you as it's awful when they are away. 
You have to stay strong! X


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Just caught up with this, I am so sorry Faye! Sending lots of positive vibes Jaspers way, keeping paws crossed they will find out how to make him better!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending healing vibes to lovely Jasper, I so hope they get to the bottom of things soon it's awful not knowing x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not the news I was expecting at all,poor Jasper ,I hope for everyones sake they get to the bottom of what ever it is that's causing his problems.
Sending lots of positive healing vibes your way xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

You must be out of your mind with worry I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this. I would find it unbearable. Everything crossed that if he can feel a bit less dehydrated he will want to eat.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Faye I think it's quite normal for cats not to want to eat at the vets, maybe once he's settled a bit & his fluids are topped up he'll have something to eat. Topping up the positive vibes & sending hugs to you x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh no poor Jasper. Hugs to you I hope he is feeling better soon. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh poor Jasper was hoping for some good news. Bless him hope they get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> asked for a second opinion on jaspers results just had a phone call he's severely dehydrated and needs to come in now for a drip. Absolutely fuming. Waiting for my mum to pick my up so she can take me and borrow me the money.
> 
> I'm devastated. Will let u know how it goes.


Faye I am so sorry to hear that
I don't know what to say  hope there are good results in the end. Holding sleep tossed for you and jasper.

Edit: auto corrects idea of "all crossed' is sleep tossed. Left it IN CASE it cheers you up x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this! I hope he starts to feel better very soon and that you get some answers. Sending lots of positive thoughts and love xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread. So sorry to hear about Jasper. You did the right thing getting a second opinion. I always do now if I am concerned about my cats health. The vets don't mind and having a second opinion help puts your mind at rest.
Hope the little fella will soon make a fast recovery xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just seen this Faye. Sorry Jasper is not too well. Sending lots of positive and healing vibes his way. Hoping for a speedy recovery. 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor Jasper and you, hugs x

None of my cats will eat at the vets, they normally give a good dose of fluids then come home. If fluids need to be repeated, i take them back the next day.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mine are the same as CC Faye 
None will eat while at the vets BUT the minute they get home they woof the food down. 

If it's only fluids they are giving him I am inclined to do what CC says and let him go in for the day on a drip then come home in the evening and back the next day, 

Everything crossed for the wee boy xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope Jasper will be feeling a lot brighter today and perhaps he can come home.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Will you hear any news today?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@ewelsh - Vets just rung again: he's eaten, drunk & been weeing. He still looks sad & is meowing at everyone. She wants to keep him on the drip until tomorrow as he's still not very active and is just curled In a ball, they'll be repeating a blood test tomorrow morning & then we can go get him depending on what results they get. They said we could visit but I know that will make it worse for jasper as he will think we're going home  it's breaking my heart but he's in the best place thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Can u visit or does the vet not think it a good idea. It cd reassure him or upset him instead?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Can u visit or does the vet not think it a good idea. It cd reassure him or upset him instead?


They said we can visit, I really want to like I can't even tell you how much I wanna go scooop him up, but I know it'll make him worse, & with him just starting to eat I don't want to push him back a step xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this upsetting time. I know u must b worried sick n miss him lots.
Healing vibes n purrs fr Jessie n me


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

SbanR said:


> I'm so sorry you are having to go through this upsetting time. I know u must b worried sick n miss him lots.
> Healing vibes n purrs fr Jessie n me


Thank you so much. It's breaking my heart  I just can't help but thinking what could of happened if nothing was said! I'm just trying to keep myself busy so I can't think about it too much as I'll just keep crying xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Keep busy today Hun. 

Glad he's stable - been eating and been to the loo. These are all good signs. 

Has he got a blanket from home with him? 
You could always take a pair of your used PJs or your pillowcase and ask them to put it in with him so he can smell home. It's amazing how quickly the vet smell overpowers everything.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that's all very positive!

Hopefully one more night. Keep busy. I wouldn't visit either as might disrupt him.

Hugs my lovely x


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

Such an awfully worrying time. I am so sorry you are both going though this. Eating, drinking and wee'ing great signs. I'm never sure wether it would be reassuring or upsetting for a visit either, maybe ask the vet what they find? They'll know wether animals usually perk up after a visit or look more miserable? Could you take a blanket into him with the smell of home on it even?

I'll be thinking of you's.

Edit: lol sorry, hadn't read HB's suggestion regarding a scented item from home when I posted.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear Jasper's not well, but great news that he's eaten overnight. I hope he's home soon xxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no I'm sorry to hear this turn of events, poor Jasper! But some good news that he has eaten and drunk a little. Fingers crossed he'll soon be home with you again, but I do second @huckybuck 's suggestion of giving the vet an items from home that has your smell on it to help comfort Jasper while he is in.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lets hope he improves more as the day goes on then he can come home tomorrow. I'm sure just being away from you and home, like any cat, isn't relaxing or making him happy. He's such a little fighter.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am glad to see that Jasper has eaten last night. Have to agree with @huckybuck to bring an item of home that smells of you. I hope he can come home to you tomorrow.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thinking of you both. Great news that all the updates sound positive fingers crossed he is home tomorrow x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear Jasper has had something to eat at the vets. It's a good sign.  

Hoping very much he will be well enough to come home tomorrow. Bless him x

Hugs x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just seen your new thread Faye, Sorry to hear Jaspers been so poorly again, but glad he is now eating and hoping he will be back home tomorrow and they can also find out exactly whats wrong with him.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Happy to hear Jasper has eaten at the vets. He must be feeling a little better after being on fluids.
Hoping hes well enough to come home tomorrow. Topping up the PF get well vibes for dear Jasper xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2017)

Hopefully in the end you will have a well jasper home snuggled up close and and it will all be ok. I really am holding all crossed for you and little jasper and hope he makes a speedy recovery. Sending hugs. stay strong and get support whenever you need I feel for you very much xx


----------



## Saf (Jul 20, 2016)

Have thie done a urine culture to see if he has a UTI?


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've just seen this now, I'm so sorry Faye. Sending healing thoughts to Jasper and if there's anything I can do for you let me know xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the PF vibes for the little guy. I hope he turns a corner today xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hope the little guy is fighting fit this morning, and hope you have a good day too xxxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How is Jasper today? X


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone. Bloods are just being done now, should get the results at 10am. Apparently he's happy as Larry sat in his pen without a care in the world! Cheeky little monster. He's getting so many cuddles - one of the vet nurses said "I must confess, I've been in there whenever I can be cuddling him, he's my favourite!" Hahaha. I'll keep you all updated. I am SO excited to go pick him up hopefully today!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> Thank you everyone. Bloods are just being done now, should get the results at 10am. Apparently he's happy as Larry sat in his pen without a care in the world! Cheeky little monster. He's getting so many cuddles - one of the vet nurses said "I must confess, I've been in there whenever I can be cuddling him, he's my favourite!" Hahaha. I'll keep you all updated. I am SO excited to go pick him up hopefully today!!!! Xxxxx


That sounds really positive! I'm so relieved to hear


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Saf said:


> Have thie done a urine culture to see if he has a UTI?


They did some sort of urine test (I think usually they've done a dipstick test) as it's normally come back with high protein, but I am going to be querying the results as we also got told that the urine test came back fine too - which obviously I don't believe now. X


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Only just caught up on this. It was a rollercoaster reading the post but sounds like very positive news for today. Have got everything crossed that little Jasper is home with you today!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Good news that little Jasper is feeling better today. Hope you get him home today with some answers and a plan to get him well agsin. He'll be so pleased to see you! x


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That's such good news that he's 'enjoying' his time at the vets. OK that may be exaggerating a bit, but to know that's it's doesn't seem to be stressing him out is great. I hope you get some answers today.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am pleased to read that Jasper has perked up and eating. I hope he comes home today. Also that you get some answers to

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye has just messaged me and it seems that the vet thinks Jasper isn't doing as well as he should. 

Something about his protein not going up as it should have and if they take him off IV he's going to go downhill fast. 

Please can we give all our thoughts to Faye and Jasper as this is a tough time for them knowing what to do for the best.

Faye is very scared and upset.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, poor Faye and poor Jasper. Thinking of them both and hoping for the best for them both xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Faye has just messaged me and it seems that the vet thinks Jasper isn't doing as well as he should.
> 
> Something about his protein not going up as it should have and if they take him off IV he's going to go downhill fast.
> 
> ...


Oh no. Not little Jasper. Everything possible is crossed for Faye and Jasper. Sending HUGE purrey vibes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Huge hugs and tons of well wishes from me and my gang. xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this.  Praying hard that dear little Jasper will be OK. 

Thinking of you Faye hun, love and hugs xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Love n purrs from Jessie n me


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this, poor Jasper & poor Faye.
Thinking of them both & praying Jasper improves.
Sending hugs for Faye & sending lots of healing vibes Jaspers way xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Poor Jasper and Faye, thoughts, hugs and best wishes with you both. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sending vibes, I hope the poor little guy rallies xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Faye, thinking of you and Jasper and hoping they can get to the bottom of his problems very soon and he will be OK.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye is going to the vets at 6 this evening and will talk everything through with them.

She's going to write things down to ask them.

@Ceiling Kitty is there anything she should be querying or asking that you can think of?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I've just seen this.

Sending thoughts and well wishes to poor Jasper and Faye.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thinking of them both. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Many vibes and hugs to Jasper and Faye x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Saying prayers for little Jasper xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I've spoken to Faye and offered some questions. If anyone else can think of any, ask away!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lots of good vibes and prayers from us.xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've spoken to Faye and offered some questions. If anyone else can think of any, ask away!


Thank you CK I'm sure she will feel calmer now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you Faye and darling Jasper xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to be reading this latest news about Jasper .
Sending lots of healing vibes your way,paws crossed for your gorgeous little man xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Faye and Jasper, you are both in my thoughts and prayers. The PF vibes are being sent at full strength in your direction. I really really hope things turn round for you. xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Im so sorry hes poorly and not recovering as well as expected. I wish you better news today . Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it soon and you can have him home for smooches and snuggles. Best of luck sweetie xx


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't been commenting but I have been following Jasper's story closely. You've done an amazing job so far Faye. Best of luck and lots of love to you both.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry things aren't going so well today, lets hope its better news later. Lots of hugs and healing vibes coming from us to Faye and Jasper xx


----------



## Saf (Jul 20, 2016)

Faye1995 said:


> They did some sort of urine test (I think usually they've done a dipstick test) as it's normally come back with high protein, but I am going to be querying the results as we also got told that the urine test came back fine too - which obviously I don't believe now. X


Ask them specifically if they have done a urine culture. If they haven't, ask them to. It takes 48 hours for anything to show. A UTI is important to pick up as it can spread to other areas.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Agh how awful, poor Jasper. Its so scary @Faye1995 but try and stay positive, he is in the best place and it's good they are being cautious and monitoring him more x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear this  sending all the positive vibes I can muster for Jasper & hugs to you Faye xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll try and update as soon as I know anything I'm really struggling at the min and I'm trying to stay focused. I don't know what to do or what to say for the best. I'm on my own and I'm finding it hard to come to terms with what is going on


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Courage @Faye1995 !! I understand how hard it is when you face these things alone, but we are all here for you and I'm guessing you are in more direct contact with some of our members. xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Faye1995 I am so sorry and sending all the positive vibes and virtual hugs for you and Jasper.


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of you Jasper and Faye, keeping fingers and paws crossed here that everything is ok x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Faye you may be physically on your own but we are all here with you and thinking of you and Jasper. I agree about asking about the urine culture. When Tipsy had her health scare earlier in the year she couldn't concentrate her urine was losing weight and losing protein it was very scary. With Tipsy it was bladder crystals I hope they find the cause of Jaspers problems soon xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Faye you are stronger than you think and will only do what is best for Jasper. Xx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Love and crossed paws to Jasper and Faye. Xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thinking of you both and hoping they can find a way to treat the little fella. We all love him so much xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Prayer and vibes sent for your little man. Hugs for you both. 

Viv xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

You are definitely not alone. Everyone on here is rooting for you and little Jasper.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Topping up the vibes for Jasper and sending a ((( hug ))) for Faye.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers and loads of love for Jasper & Faye x


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Sending lots of love to you and Jasper, we are all here for you xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fingers and paws crossed here x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just catching up after work, very worried to hear Jasper is not coming home. Sending a huge hug to you Faye and topping up the PF vibes - they really do work. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just caught up and send you and Jasper all the best wishes. Please never feel alone. CC reaches out and around when you need xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Just read this thread - hoping for the best for Jasper x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping all is ok too as not heard anything yet. 

Everything crossed here.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Keeping fingers crossed for Jasper and faye.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok just heard from Faye and it seems those positive Cat Chat vibes are working...


"We went to see him and took him a pillow case from our bed so he's got something to remind of home and we had some cuddles and he was really alert and affectionate until his food came then he had better things on his mind.
The vet said he thinks it is probably diabetes insipidus so will do some investigating into possible treatments and drugs as it is extremely rare and he has never seen a case before.
I spoke to ck and she said to ask the vet another thing about jaspers condition which I will do tomorrow (HB check blood pressure I think).
He is staying in again tonight to continue on his IV but with a potassium supplement to improve his electrolyte levels as they have got better slightly over the last couple of days and they think this could help him a little more.
Fingers crossed he will becoming home tomorrow. We don't want to get over confident but we feel a little more positive for the future after speaking to the vet and him saying how bright jasper had been.

Thank you so much
I'm so tired and drained after today so I am going to try and sleep and I will be back on the forum properly tomorrow.

I feel incredibly lucky to have a bunch of friends like you guys".

This is really good news that Jasper is alert and eating.

Please keep up those positive healing wishes coming tonight for both Jasper and Faye.

And let's hope we get even better news tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sending many more vibes you can bring Jasper home tomorrow. x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@huckybuck thanks for the update from Faye and I am pleased to hear the little man doing so much better. We are keeping the healing vibes for Jasper.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update hun, still have everything crossed for the little dude and Faye xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Come on Jasper the CC aunties are clucking, brooding and willing you betterxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks so much @huckybuck for the update. Have been checking this thread all evening. Jasper is our gorgeous little CC mascot. @Faye1995 totally understand you being completely wrung out but please know that we are all behind you and your little guy. Praying and fingers and paws crossed for that this time tomorrow Jasper will be home!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for updating us @huckybuck. Sending another truck load of positive vibes your way Faye xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

It was worth the wait for the update I was so worried for Jasper. I am glad everything is positive. Stay strong Faye we are all with you and Jasper x


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Faye, we are all with you willing you and Jasper on xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thank you @huckybuck for the update from Faye
Good to hear little Jasper seems brighter & is eating. Let's hope all being well he's home with Faye tomorrow.
Topping up the PF healing vibes xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for update, been worrying all evening.Come on little Jasper, we are all behind you!

Lots of love Faye xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update @huckybuck. Sending lots more PF vibes and hugs for you and Jasper. Fingers crossed he can come home tomorrow.

Viv xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad to see its better news tonight, big kiss for little Jasper. Hope you're a bit more relaxed Faye. Hope he'll be home tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Come on little Jasper you can do it, you little fighter. Love to your brave mummy too xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sending our vibes to add to everyone else's. Get well soon Jasper.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update @huckybuck , hopefully now that there seems to be a diagnosis to explain why poor Jasper has been having such a rough time he will soon be back home with his devoted mum and dad .
Topping up PF's positive healing vibes to help him on his way xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Just caught up with all the updates. Thank you too to @huckybuck for updating too! Faye, my heart goes out to you! Remember you are stronger than you think and have been a massive pillar of support for Jasper since he came into your life, you have went above and beyond and have done everything right. Hopefully you are closer to an answer and a hopeful resolution after today. Sasha and I sending lots of purrs and love to you and Jasper both and we will be thinking of you and sending lots of good wishes your way.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So hope the good news will continue, still sending buckets of love to you both xxxxxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Topping up the vibes for little Jasper xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Had no internet for the last few days, so just reading this. Topping up the vibes for Jasper. Hoping the good news continues.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. I can't thank you all enough for all your wishes and words. It really has meant the world. Like HB said we went yesterday and he was our usual jasper, rubbing up against us, purring, as soon as he saw us be shot up and walked over to us with his little bandage on. That was of course, until food came - then we were merely unwanted spectators  

The vet we saw was part of the management. He was really nice, explained everything & said he and he other vets thought it was diabetes insipidus. This is extremely rare and normally only ever seen in dogs, so before we do anything they need to investigate & find out more information. He said he's going to speak to some specialists & find out more info about treatment etc. CK has suggested we test more things first, which I'm going to say today when we go in, like blood pressure etc. 

All the vet said was that he was so bright & alert and playful that we need to try something (obviously the right thing) to help him get better. 

I am feeling a little better, hopefully we get him home where he belongs whilst we talk with the vets and figure out a plan. 

as soon as I know anything I will keep you updated with the news. Just the fact that there is hope, even if it's the tiniest bit of hope is amazing, he's honestly my world. 


Lots of love to you all(the positive vibes are working ) 

I've made some amazing friends for life on this website I'm so thankful to you all. Xxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending Jasper more of those PF vibes. I hope he comes home today.

Viv xx
Edit. Cross posted with you. I hope they find something that helps Jasper. Well done you for sticking to your guns. You see him all the time, so you know whether he's not right. The vets only see him fona couple of minutes and cats hide their symptoms very well. As I said ubove lots more PF vibes. And hugs for you. Xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good for you, come on Jasper, more healing vibes on way. Xx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

well this sounds very promising, and your vet sounds very supportive but it is good to know the questions to ask, CK is fab!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Morning Faye , we have everything crossed here for Jasper,hope he is back home soon.Topping up those marvellous positive healing vibes xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Topping up on the huge purrey vibes.


----------



## Midnight-Mouse (Aug 15, 2017)

Only just been able to catch up after seeing this when it was just posted, so glad that there is at the very least a plan and that he is brighter than he was. You have been doing everything you can, it really can be hard in these times to feel that we have done enough, I'm glad the vets are working on a plan. 

Sending all the loving and healing vibes to both you and jasper hopefully you will have him home with a plan to keep him happy and well very soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning Faye.
Thinking of you today and everything crossed for Jasper.
I will be checking in whenever I can (although a lot of driving today in more ways than one) but should be home late afternoon/early evening. 
xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Still keeping everything crossed for the wee man here and sending vibes xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Faye been watching the thread I am so sorry Jasper has been so unwell! Pray he turns a corner lovie. Thinking of you! Try to stay strong. xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just caught up I hope the news is good today and that he's turned a corner. xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really pleased that you are sounding calm and positive Faye you had us all worried yesterday. Also pleased that the vets are now seeing what you are seeing a bright and feisty little Jasper who needs to get better. Will be watching this thread today for updates I hope the news keeps getting better. Jasper did make me laugh about ignoring you once food arrived that must mean he is feeling ok in himself and wondering what all the fuss is about xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Faye, such a lovely positive update. So glad Jasper is doing well. Cheeky little boy ignoring you when his food arrived. 
So happy to hear he's feeling a lot brighter.
Sending more healing vibes his way, thinking of you both xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Topping up those positive vibes for Jasper, I'm glad to hear they may have found what the problem is at last, it certainly would explain his huge wees. It did make me laugh him ignoring you for his food! xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lovely news. Topping up the healing vibes


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So glad our little man is a lot brighter. Lets hope now they have an idea what it is things will only get better.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

As everyone else says, so pleased to hear the little pumpkin is perky. If they have properly diagnosed him as they seem to think they have, that must be a good thing as they can look into how his condition can be managed long term. You are so amazingly strong for your little chap, a brilliant Mummy xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

So happy to hear such positive news. Topping up those positive vibes for Jasper.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

News sounds more positive.

Sending❤❤❤ and healing vibes to Jasper and hugs to you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to hear that Jasper seems much better in himself and more settled. Firedog who is a member had a dog with diabetes insipidus and once she was diagnosed properly and had the medication to manage the condition was fine after, so if it does prove to be this then hopefully he will be too.
In Firedogs Bunties case she had something called central diabetes Insipidus which is caused by a lack of something called Anti diuretic hormone. This is produced by the pituitary gland and if the gland isn't producing the ADH or not releasing it properly then the kidneys are not told when they need to concentrate urine. The water balance in the body is controlled by water intake and water loss in urine, but in Buntys case because the Anti diuretic hormone wasn't being produced or released properly the kidneys were not concentrating and holding on to water when they should or needed too, which also meant that the part of the brain that acts like a thirst centre is also stimulated to keep on drinking too. Bunty had to have something called desmopressin which is ADH hormone to replace the natural ADH hormone that she wasn't releasing or producing. Failure to produce Anti Diuretic Hormone can be either caused by something that dogs cats or us can be born with or, it can be acquired later in life through trauma or some other conditions.

Diabetes Insipidus can also be caused if the Kidneys don't recognise the message or instructions from the ADH which tells them when to conserve and concentrate urine and when not too, or if there is kidney damage or there is some other illness going on like infection, problems with the adrenal glands,
high blood calcium, hyper thyroid and other things too.

Hope the tests today give you the answers and he can then start any treatment he may need.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Morning Faye and thanks for the update. Hope you can get discuss treatment plans soon for Jasper and bring him home. Sending hugs and healing vibes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update Faye.  I am so glad to hear that little Jasper is brighter, and that the vet may have a diagnosis (possible diabetes insipidus) to explain the symptoms.

Thinking of you, and dear Jasper, and sending strong vibes of positivity


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

GUESS WHO (should be) COMING HOME AT 4.10pm!!!!!!! We have an appointment before hand with the vet to talk over things but he should be coming home. I'm SO excited, it feels like Christmas! Xxxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> GUESS WHO (should be) COMING HOME AT 4.10pm!!!!!!! We have an appointment before hand with the vet to talk over things but he should be coming home. I'm SO excited, it feels like Christmas! Xxxx


Oh Faye I am so happy for you! I hope they manage to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Faye1995 said:


> GUESS WHO (should be) COMING HOME AT 4.10pm!!!!!!! We have an appointment before hand with the vet to talk over things but he should be coming home. I'm SO excited, it feels like Christmas! Xxxx


Glad to hear that your little man can come home, hope the talk with the vet goes well and that you will now have some answers and a solution to whats causing his problems.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oooh that's exciting news, hopefully they'll have some answers and a plan for you. Bet this next hour is going to go soooooooo ssssssssssssslllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> GUESS WHO (should be) COMING HOME AT 4.10pm!!!!!!! We have an appointment before hand with the vet to talk over things but he should be coming home. I'm SO excited, it feels like Christmas! Xxxx


Oh good!!!! That is such good news


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Faye1995 said:


> GUESS WHO (should be) COMING HOME AT 4.10pm!!!!!!! We have an appointment before hand with the vet to talk over things but he should be coming home. I'm SO excited, it feels like Christmas! Xxxx


Brilliant news


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad to hear that your little man can come home, hope the talk with the vet goes well and that you will now have some answers and a solution to whats causing his problems.


Thank you for all your help & info! It really means a lot and helps me understand what's going on! There's still a way to go for recovery but I've got that bit of hope and I'm holding on to it for dear life! Xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Brilliant news so pleased, I hope we get a Jasper photo once he is settled back home. I did some reading up on diabetes insipidus and if it is confirmed as that then it does look like it is a manageable condition with a good prognosis xx


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> GUESS WHO (should be) COMING HOME AT 4.10pm!!!!!!! We have an appointment before hand with the vet to talk over things but he should be coming home. I'm SO excited, it feels like Christmas! Xxxx


Fantastic news! He will be on the road to recovery in no time and hopefully with a good plan to manage the diabetes if thsts what is confirmed. Enjoy having him home again and let us know how it goes at the vets x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to be reading some good news for a change.
Hope all goes well at the vets and that you are given all the info available about just what they think is going on with Jasper.
You must be exhausted both mentally and physically but I'm sure there is room in there for some happy thoughts now too xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Great news, hopefully it's onwards and upwards from now on


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

HES HOME! We've got to wait to hear from the vets as they're going to ring some specialists for some info.

He's had some food, water & is running round inspecting the flat! I am overwhelmed, so so happy!

Look at his bandage:Arghh:Arghh

Thank you everyone, we will keep you updated as usual!

He's some photos of him checking we've not changed anything! 

He's found his miaow as well! Loudest he's been lol


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

SO glad to see he's home :Cat I bet he's so happy to be back! Green is deffo his colour :Happy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

He looks fabulous n planning what mischief he can get up to!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant news, so happy for you Faye. Onwards and upwards little man xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic update ,so good to see Jasper looking full of mischief xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done little Jasper, wonderful you're home.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The big meow is probably "Where the bleedin eck have I been!" Oh that little bandage! I remember taking Teddy's drip bandage off and he purred and shook at the same time, though I think he knew I was helping him. Everything crossed for the specialist call xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Just took his bandage off, still a little bloody but we've patted it with a wet kitchen towel and then patted it dry with a dry kitchen towel. He's licking it now, gonna keep an eye on him. They said we could take it off after an hour anyway xxx

He's running around and playing like a cat on drugs lol!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome home little Jasper. x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So glad to see Jasper home Faye. Love the green bandage and he looks like he is happy to be home himself.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonderful news Faye!!! I am so happy for you!  And so pleased the little fellow is back to being his inquisitive lively self. Bless him, he is adorable. xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Yay Jaspers home, fabulous news.
Aww he must be so happy to be back home. Welcome home little man. Lots of extra snuggles.
Keep us updated on what the vets say.
Well done Faye for being so strong for your little man.
Hugs for you & Jasper xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Awwww, do glad he's home


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so pleased he's home . Sending lots of healing vibes and hope that now that he's been diagnosed he can be treated and all will be well.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

So pleased to see him safe at home! So glad they have an idea od what is wrong, sending more healing vibes and all our love to you both!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

He's back on his perch like the king that he is. Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hun I can feel your happiness! So happy he's home and Jasper is looking great! :Kiss xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So pleased he is home he certainly does look really well x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Really really made my evening. Onwards and up please little guy xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He looks really well. Beautiful photos so glad he is better.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Brilliant news Faye. So happy for you. Lovely news to come home to :Cat xx


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

@Faye1995 I love that photo where he's looking directly into the camera, maybe you should add it to the calendar thread.....


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

So pleased he is home - what beautiful photos of the little fella too xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So, so happy for you that little jasper is home!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww lovely photos of your sweet little man, he looks so happy to be back at home with you xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh bless him, obviously as glad to be home as you are to have him back.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Bright eyed, bushy tailed and darned handsome to boot!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Woo Hoo he's home where he belongs!!

Looking bright and perky too. 

Glad he has eaten and been drinking. 

It will be interesting to see what size his wees are now. Have all the results come back? 
Did they check his blood pressure etc - re Conns?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Woo Hoo he's home where he belongs!!
> 
> Looking bright and perky too.
> 
> ...


The results have come back, they haven't changed too much - they're going to speak to the specialists as cronns/chohns was one of the things that came up in their discussions. They said the specialists would be able to help them after they take another look at things - I think they're going to take his blood pressure at some point this week if the cuff fits round his tail as his tail is so thin lol. So we just have to wait to hear from the vets again really. Going to carry on with his electrolytes (unless it caries on making him have runny poos) they'd not calculated the price today so Im going to pay tomorrow and think I'm going to get s print out of the bloods so i can have a proper look xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh that's good. 
See if you can get a print out of all the bloods etc taken before and after and post on here - you never know CK might spot something. 
And blood pressure results.

How is the insurance situation going?

Will they cover some of it?

xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Oh that's good.
> See if you can get a print out of all the bloods etc taken before and after and post on here - you never know CK might spot something.
> And blood pressure results.
> 
> ...


No, they won't cover anything. It's not cost too much actually(well, it's expensive, but not as much as I anticipated) we paid £91 last Monday for bloods and urine test. Then it's probably going to be around £150ish tomorrow. Then it's £50 per bottle of medicine if it is diabetes insipidus. We've shuffled things around so we've been able to sort the costs  I'll ask for all the print outs tomorrow when I go


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jaspers eaten a full pouch of food since he's been back, only been home a few hours!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Oooooh it's been a hard few hours being waited on paw and paw. Time for relaxing on the dinner table :Hilarious


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bless him, he certainly looks happy and healthy xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> No, they won't cover anything. It's not cost too much actually(well, it's expensive, but not as much as I anticipated) we paid £91 last Monday for bloods and urine test. Then it's probably going to be around £150ish tomorrow. Then it's £50 per bottle of medicine if it is diabetes insipidus. We've shuffled things around so we've been able to sort the costs  I'll ask for all the print outs tomorrow when I go


That doesn't sound too bad considering. I'm glad you've managed to sort it hun xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Let us know if things get tight money wise. Such a bummer that you have whizzed through your insurance.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> That doesn't sound too bad considering. I'm glad you've managed to sort it hun xx


I thought it was gonna be so much more, they're really reasonably priced actually I mean for how long he's been in and fluids & the amount of cuddles he's probably had from the nurses lol!










Jasper says thank you all for the purrs and positive vibes! Xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

You should charge for cuddles!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Let us know if things get tight money wise. Such a bummer that you have whizzed through your insurance.


Thank you, it's because after I asked and asked when changing to the higher insurance if whatever happened with these symptoms would it be covered they said yes, when that's not the case, and because they'd mentioned at the Beginning of the 2 hour phone call "14 day deferment" but not explained it properly they now won't cover. He's now protected fully for accidents or other things though so that's good. thankyou again for all the support xxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just catching up on this. Great news that he's home. :Cat


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I can't put into words how amazing you've all been for us. You've given me so much strength and courage. I feel like we can conquer anything on this forum. Each and everyone of you mean the world to me, thank you from the bottom of my heart. You're all wonderful, wonderful human beings. Jasper just wishes you all lived closer so he could have many cuddles! Xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Faye1995 said:


> I can't put into words how amazing you've all been for us. You've given me so much strength and courage. I feel like we can conquer anything on this forum. Each and everyone of you mean the world to me, thank you from the bottom of my heart. You're all wonderful, wonderful human beings. Jasper just wishes you all lived closer so he could have many cuddles! Xx


I wish I lived closer too hun, but the www is a wonderful thing and I'm so pleased you take comfort from your PF friends xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> Thank you, it's because after I asked and asked when changing to the higher insurance if whatever happened with these symptoms would it be covered they said yes, when that's not the case, and because they'd mentioned at the Beginning of the 2 hour phone call "14 day deferment" but not explained it properly they now won't cover. He's now protected fully for accidents or other things though so that's good. thankyou again for all the support xxx


Sadly insurance companies will wriggle out of paying up at every opportunity. Would it be worth challenging the insurance company? They record conversations and if you were misled they would have to honour it.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Aww so glad to see the little man at home happy and eating his food. I just noticed he has a cute little white mustache. I am happy to see you happy thy Jasper is back where he belongs.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Such a relief for you, and he looks to be A1 at Lloyds . . . he is a really sweet-looking guy. wish you both well. (Costs do seem extremely reasonable . . .I was quoted £500 to have my cat admitted on fluids for three or four days.)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Costs seem more than reasonable. I suspect as recompense for that vets awful mistake in the first place


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

SbanR said:


> Costs seem more than reasonable. I suspect as recompense for that vets awful mistake in the first place


Did I miss something? What was the awful mistake?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Such a relief for you, and he looks to be A1 at Lloyds . . . he is a really sweet-looking guy. wish you both well. (Costs do seem extremely reasonable . . .I was quoted £500 to have my cat admitted on fluids for three or four days.)


My neighbours cat was admitted for 24 hours given intravenous fluids and meds intravenously and sent home with some oral ABs and that was just over £300. Vet fees does seem to differ quite a lot though depending on area.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Did I miss something? What was the awful mistake?


I think that we got told all the bloods were fine on Tuesday last week. Nothing to worry about, then when another vet looked on Saturday after I asked for a second opinion, we got told to bring him in immediately as he was severely dehydrated. Also telling us to put him to sleep get over it and get another cat xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning @Faye1995, you're up early. How's the little man this morning?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Morning @Faye1995, you're up early. How's the little man this morning?


I'm still in bed but can't sleep! He's bounding around waiting for us to be up lol! Jumping from my head to my belly and sticking his head into the pillows hahah xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey that's good. Keep bouncing Jasper, they'll get up soon!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jasper sounds a little more dignified getting you up. I got the feet attack this morning from Jiggs as I dared move my feet then the knock all stuff from bedside table. Then when I got up mewoing and under my feet on stairs nearly triping me up.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

He's looking good!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

No bed rest for Jasper by the sounds of it then after his hospital stay. Lets see more pics today Faye


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

He succeeded to get me up, as soon as I was up jasper laid on his perch in the conservatory and got a well deserved nap! Cheeky boy! He's been following me around this morning now xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Faye1995 said:


> He succeeded to get me up, as soon as I was up jasper laid on his perch in the conservatory and got a well deserved nap! Cheeky boy! He's been following me around this morning now xx
> 
> View attachment 322417


Good morning Faye & sweet Jasper
It sounds like you're full of beans this morning Jasper, which is fantastic to hear xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

He's so excited to be home that there's no time to play with each toy at seperate times! He prefers multitasking


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I have had a bad morning but that last photo made me smile and laugh out loud. Thankyou for that. Glad Jasper is back to normal makes it all worthwhile. The insurance sounds a nightmare I would put a complaint in as it does sound as though they weren't as clear with you as they could of or should have been x


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

oh he looks so happy to be home!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Glad it made you smile @KCTT re the insurance: as they stated it at the beginning they're covered I believe, were just gonna get on with it. he's home now and that's all that matters  we always find a way to pay for what he needs.... if you see a bank robbery on the news though you don't know anything about it


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Brilliant attitude, what a lucky boy Jasper is. Xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> My neighbours cat was admitted for 24 hours given intravenous fluids and meds intravenously and sent home with some oral ABs and that was just over £300. Vet fees does seem to differ quite a lot though depending on area.


They also vary if you are self funding or paying through insurance!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Ive put him his electrolytes out, going to see how they go. He's out for the count and has been for a couple of hours now. This was him having his first nap...









This is his second nap he looks like he has no front legs!!!!.....


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gwen9244 said:


> They also vary if you are self funding or paying through insurance!


This was self funding, unfortunately my neighbour is on a pension had him insured for the first year (He is 2 now) and when it renewed couldn't afford the premiums.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Spoke to the vets (as they'd not put together the price yesterday, they still haven't yet) but they've also said there in no rush to take the money off us - so if we need to we can take a little more time (if it's more than we anticipated obviously or we can't get it just yet) which is great. They know how much we're at the vets and that we're ongoing customers and we're not gonna run off lol. I think that's really nice of them to say that. Xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> Spoke to the vets (as they'd not put together the price, they still haven't yet) but they've also said there in no rush to take the money - so if we need to we can take a little more time (if it's more than we anticipated) which is great. They know how much we're at the vets and that we're ongoing customers and we're not gonna run off lol. I think that's really nice of them to say that. Xxx


Did you hear back from the vet about what the specialist thought this was (sorry if I've missed it)?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Did you hear back from the vet about what the specialist thought this was (sorry if I've missed it)?


Not yet, they asked yesterday but as we aren't paying the specialists it could take up to a week. If we've not heard by the end of this week our vets said to ring them and see If the specialists have got back to them. xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> They also vary if you are self funding or paying through insurance!


Do they charge more if they know u have insurance? If so, wd the insurance company also make a difference?


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

SbanR said:


> Do they charge more if they know u have insurance? If so, wd the insurance company also make a difference?


It would appear they do and I don't think which company you are with would make much of a difference.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Spoke to the vets (as they'd not put together the price yesterday, they still haven't yet) but they've also said there in no rush to take the money off us - so if we need to we can take a little more time (if it's more than we anticipated obviously or we can't get it just yet) which is great. They know how much we're at the vets and that we're ongoing customers and we're not gonna run off lol. I think that's really nice of them to say that. Xxx


That's really good of them!!

When I was a student at uni my cat Cinders was run over - there was no insurance in those days (it was a very long time ago). She was at the vets for 5 days whilst they checked she was ok - they did Xrays and gave her fluids, pain killers etc and I was so nervous about what the bill was going to be. When I came to pay it totalled £77 - I was expecting hundreds (vaccinations were still around £40 back then) I really think the vet knew my circumstances and charged me the bare minimum because of it. Vets do get a hard time but there are some out there who are compassionate and caring. I have never forgotten this one and thank her to this day.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Mum and dad have had 3 dog cruciate ligaments done with no insurance. Surgeon came from referal hospital to our vets to do the surgery to help keep costs down. They do know if you are self funded and do what they can to make things easier. With Tipsy they check on insurance before doing the extra repeat tests.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Those stories are so nice @huckybuck & @KCTT just shows that it's not always about money(of course they need to make money though) & they know how much our pets mean to us, even if money is sometimes tight!

Jaspers helped (let's pretend he helped & not hindered) me make the bed... took about half an hour as he was jumping and diving under the sheets lol. Drunk most of his electrolytes so I've topped it up with some normal water, he's gone for a nap now under the drawers in the conservatory. I'm very aware of the amount of time he's sleeping (it's probably normal but it just worries me with his illness)

He's had a full morning of running full pelt round the flat so he deserves a few hours sleep hey!

Here's jasper before & after helping me change the sheets....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So wonderful to see him home! Onwards and upward!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

You should see how long Jiggs spends asleep during the day. So I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think it's quite normal that kittens burn up their energy and exhaust themselves! He's looking great I wouldn't worry hun. It's always good to monitor them. xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Lovely update (& pictures), he's so happy to be back home with you Faye xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Fantastic to see Jasper up and runing around, he gets cuter every day!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to see Jasper looking so well, relaxed and happy now that he's home :Cat Hope all continues to go well xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow Jasper looks as bright as a button, bless him! So pleased to hear he is feeling well and cheeky! xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So glad to see him on the mend.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

It's lovely to see Jasper looking brighter. He is such a cutie pie.

Viv xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@Faye1995 How's little Jasper doing this morning? xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

ebonycat said:


> @Faye1995 How's little Jasper doing this morning? xx


Hey! He's very energetic this morning Lol. Chasing after his wand toy, throwing himself off the sofa and the dinner table  hes just having some food. He's even decided to use his new scratching post that has been like an ornament for the last 3 weeks lol! Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So glad he's back to his bouncy self & eating well xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good  More pics!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jasper bird watching this morning.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't know who Jasper thinks he is laid out with legs crossed hahahahaha


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I think we need to change the title of this to "Good News"!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He looks as bright as a button!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, he is so incredibly cute Faye!  I am so happy for him, and for you, that he is much better. This seems such a positive sign in terms of his overall health


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

He certainly looks perky!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> They also vary if you are self funding or paying through insurance!





Faye1995 said:


> Spoke to the vets (as they'd not put together the price yesterday, they still haven't yet) but they've also said there in no rush to take the money off us - so if we need to we can take a little more time (if it's more than we anticipated obviously or we can't get it just yet) which is great. They know how much we're at the vets and that we're ongoing customers and we're not gonna run off lol. I think that's really nice of them to say that. Xxx


That's brilliant
Your vet sounds like a keeper


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm going to give him an hour then put his electrolytes out as we've been asleep for a couple of hours, so he's not drunk much. he's been full of beans today though. Throwing his carrier around and playing.

We're going to pick up his last blood results tonight, so i can compare them 

He is refusing for some reason to use his litter tray in his pen (in the living room) so we've been closing the door and having him in the bedroom with us at night as he uses those litter trays(only through the night though)?! That's not a big issue though, as he is still weeing on the puppy pads and I usually catch him before he wees and move him 

I'm going to try some more litter too as we used to use OKO but found it wasn't clumping properly (a few people found that, we weren't sure if it was because of the size of his wees, but seen as a few people found that it can't of been) so we've been back to using catsan, which i don't like as it's so dusty!

Anyway after that random bout of information, thank you for everything 

He's gone to lay out in the conservatory 

Xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad Jasper is doing well he looks very happy and content Faye. He is such an endearing little lad, you must be very proud of him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Faye, there's another thread by someone who is going to try the new Greenwoods litter which is vey much like Oko apparently but less dusty.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/greenwoods-cat-litter.395786/

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...enwoods&utm_content=image&utm_term=cat_litter


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to see Jasper doing so well and so much better and being a cat again. Bet your pleased he is home and full of beans. He is so cute and getting big.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Onwards and upwards for little Jasper! Really happy with your latest update Hun xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

So, a little setback. When jasper was relaxing around 5:30 tonight, his paws and legs started twitching. He's done this since he was a kitten but this was a bit worse. Seen as we were going to the vets I videod it as we were told to watch out for tremors. I showed the receptionist & she showed a vet and they confirmed it was tremors, we can either bring him in or just keep an eye on him - seen as he's so perky and playing. I think we're gonna book an appointment for jasper to see a vet tomorrow just to be sure & see if it happens again. I hope he doesn't have to be kept in again poor soul


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> there in no rush to take the money off us


That is lovely, and such a relief for anyone who might be really struggling; it also tells you they are in it for their love of animals rather than the money. The pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> So, a little setback. When jasper was relaxing around 5:30 tonight, his paws and legs started twitching. He's done this since he was a kitten but this was a bit worse. Seen as we were going to the vets I videod it as we were told to watch out for tremors. I showed the receptionist & she showed a vet and they confirmed it was tremors, we can either bring him in or just keep an eye on him - seen as he's so perky and playing. I think we're gonna book an appointment for jasper to see a vet tomorrow just to be sure & see if it happens again. I hope he doesn't have to be kept in again poor soul


Try not to worry, @Faye1995. He looks to be doing so well, just watch him as advised by the vets; and let us know his progress? (XX)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Try not to worry too much Hun.

I may be wrong but I think tremors do occur in diabetics...can be when blood glucose too low but also too high. 

It might be an idea to keep a diary of when they occur in relation to meals or treats (before or after and how long)


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you @huckybuck & @Calvine it tends to be when he's relaxed/asleep really. That's only when I've seen it anyway! I'd be straight back to the vets if he wasn't himself if you get me, if he was tired etc but he's been bombing round the flat today playing with everything and bouncing around being cheeky so I'm less worried. Just thought whilst we were at the vets paying etc I might as well ask  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Thank you @huckybuck & @Calvine it tends to be when he's relaxed/asleep really. That's only when I've seen it anyway! I'd be straight back to the vets if he wasn't himself if you get me, if he was tired etc but he's been bombing round the flat today playing with everything and bouncing around being cheeky so I'm less worried. Just thought whilst we were at the vets paying etc I might as well ask  xxx


Still keep a diary Hun because if it is diabetes linked it would be useful to know if before or after eating


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Faye, I have had several cats previously who have had paw tremors in their sleep, but not when awake. I have always assumed it was due to them dreaming, or their muscles relaxing after a frenetic bout of activity.  

I am not sure it is the same thing you are talking about with Jasper. Is it something that happens for a second then passes, and not a continuous tremor for several minutes?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Faye, I have had several cats previously who have had paw tremors in their sleep, but not when awake. I have always assumed it was due to them dreaming, or their muscles relaxing after a frenetic bout of activity.
> 
> I am not sure it is the same thing you are talking about with Jasper. Is it something that happens for a second then passes, and not a continuous tremor for several minutes?


I videod it for around a minute, he does it, stops for a few seconds, then does it again. It's only ever when he's relaxed or asleep. He used to do it when he was a tiny tiny kitten when he was asleep, we thought he was dreaming so never thought of it. But now they've told us to look out for it it's more worrying. Xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@huckybuck i will keep a diary xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Faye1995 said:


> I videod it for around a minute, he does it, stops for a few seconds, then does it again. It's only ever when he's relaxed or asleep. He used to do it when he was a tiny tiny kitten when he was asleep, we thought he was dreaming so never thought of it. But now they've told us to look out for it it's more worrying. Xx


That does sound like dreaming to me. The cat in my avatar does it a lot. Can you see any REM when it's happening?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

MilleD said:


> That does sound like dreaming to me. The cat in my avatar does it a lot. Can you see any REM when it's happening?


What's REM? Without sounding stupid xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> What's REM? Without sounding stupid xx


Rapid eye movement
Jasper does sound sooo much better. Chin up Faye. U are both fantastic


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It does sound like dreaming, Rodney's waves his legs about when he's dreaming. It's hard sometimes when they're ill to be hyper alert to every little thing. Videoing it is a great idea, it's much easier for the vet to see it rather than a description x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ours have twitchy paws when they sleep. We assumed that they were dreaming about chasing a big fat pigeon!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I may be wrong but I think tremors do occur in diabetics...can be when blood glucose too low but also too high.
> 
> It might be an idea to keep a diary of when they occur in relation to meals or treats (before or after and how long)


If he does indeed have Diabetes Insipidus it actually , confusingly, is completely different to Diabetes Mellitus so not linked to food intake or blood sugars.


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

My two also have twitchy paws when asleep, also twitchy whiskers sometimes. I always assume they are hunting something in their dreams!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Faye1995

If you can upload the video to you tube you could post the link here..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> If he does indeed have Diabetes Insipidus it actually , confusingly, is completely different to Diabetes Mellitus so not linked to food intake or blood sugars.


Yes of course!!!

Well until a diagnosis is made I guess it won't do any harm keeping a diary anyway??


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Just got back from the vets. Showed her (our normal vet) the video of the tremor & she said it's not too bad and as it's when he's asleep/relaxing she says it might be his brain being over stimulated/dreaming.The specialists have got back to her & said it's worth trying the diabetes insipidus treatment as if it doesn't work it won't hurt him. So she's ordering that but she's not sure if it will be in stock (it's a human drug) so if not we will have to find it :Arghh

Before we start this we're going to have his blood pressure tested, his bloods took again & a urine sample. Then start the treatment and do bloods and a urine sample afterwards to see if there's any change. He's still on the electrolytes too. 

It might take a couple weeks to get the medication which is good with us so we can get some more money together. Super pleased we have a starting point. Jaspers eating well, drinking well(as usual) and playing so much. Xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really pleased that Jasper is doing well. I am sure the vet will be able to help out with the medication if they can't get it. They can point you in the right direction of where to look x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Faye1995 said:


> Just got back from the vets. Showed her (our normal vet) the video of the tremor & she said it's not too bad and as it's when he's asleep/relaxing she says it might be his brain being over stimulated/dreaming.The specialists have got back to her & said it's worth trying the diabetes insipidus treatment as if it doesn't work it won't hurt him. So she's ordering that but she's not sure if it will be in stock (it's a human drug) so if not we will have to find it :Arghh
> 
> Before we start this we're going to have his blood pressure tested, his bloods took again & a urine sample. Then start the treatment and do bloods and a urine sample afterwards to see if there's any change. He's still on the electrolytes too.
> 
> It might take a couple weeks to get the medication which is good with us so we can get some more money together. Super pleased we have a starting point. Jaspers eating well, drinking well(as usual) and playing so much. Xxx


Glad they are going to try the treatment Faye, it could be likely its desmopressin that's whats used on dogs and humans too. Its a synthetic version of the anti diuretic hormone that the pituitary gland should be making and releasing to tell the kidneys when to concentrate urine and hold on to water and so that you then also get the correct water balance in the body and a normal thirst/drinking/urination pattern. If it works then it would mean he has got whats called central diabetes insipidus which means he either doesn't make the hormone himself or its not released properly by the pituitary gland as it should be. Hoping for you it does work and you know then that this has been his problem all along. Treatment is usually very effective and I believe it tends to work fairly quickly too.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad that little Jasper is doing well today and long may this continue. Hopefully this new treatment will sort everything out.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So glad Jasper is doing well and there staring him on the treatment. Jiggs mewos in his sleep and the legs twitch and sometimes shakes. But I thought was just dreaming as he is fine when awake.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Re the twitching, don't take this the wrong way, but just make sure you're not ascribing problems when there aren't any.

It's very easy to get into the spiral of worrying about them and that can manifest itself in all sorts of ways.

Glad he's doing ok though. Is he still dehydrated now?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Re the twitching, don't take this the wrong way, but just make sure you're not ascribing problems when there aren't any.
> 
> It's very easy to get into the spiral of worrying about them and that can manifest itself in all sorts of ways.
> 
> Glad he's doing ok though. Is he still dehydrated now?


I only showed the video to the receptionist yesterday (we went in to pay and get food) as the vet told us to watch out for tremors(and if he did we had to bring him back in), the receptionist showed it to a vet and then told us we can keep an eye on it or come in as it was tremors. I have anxiety so I over worry all the time, it's the story of my life, so I just thought seen as we were going in I might aswell check instead of rushing him down straight away which id normally do lol. With the severity of his problems Id just rather get it checked than leave it too late xx

He's so bright & alert since coming home so he's doing really well. He's been put on electrolytes so he shouldn't be as bad. but with the output and amount of urine he does then he's constantly thirsty.

The medicine (if it is diabetes insipidus) should help with that xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello Faye just caught up, so glad Jasper is home picking up and the vets seem to be on the case. Hope the new treatment will bring Jasper on.
X


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

It's so difficult when they are poorly not to read too much into little things. I know I am definitely guilty of that and Tipsy has had vet visits that been more down to me being over concerned. As Jasper improves and things settle down it will get easier x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I didn't mean to offend anyone.

I know how easy it is to fall into the worry trap. Especially if you have anxiety to start off with.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@MilleD I am totally guilty of what you said and always get told off by my mum and dad for doing it. It's just so hard not to do it x


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I didn't mean to offend anyone.
> 
> I know how easy it is to fall into the worry trap. Especially if you have anxiety to start off with.


I can totally relate to that, we lost our old cat quite suddenly and then about two months later got Cody, in truth I hadn't come to terms with losing Katie and I was in a state of almost constant anxiety watching out for signs of illness from a perfectly healthy kitten!

it is very hard not to over analyse every slight change but Faye seems to have an extremely supportive vet who will be able to reassure and once the medication has started Jasper will hopefully go from strength to strength (all under the watchful eye of his many online 'aunties'!)


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I seem to remember that Paddy responded pretty quickly to the Desmopressin. 
One thing though..... I refused ( and vet agreed) to do any kind of water withholding as the literature suggests. Paddy was so terribly thirsty that I could not bear making him go without water for any length of time. 
I think I injected the drug although I believe you can use it as an eye drop or orally.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> I seem to remember that Paddy responded pretty quickly to the Desmopressin.
> One thing though..... I refused ( and vet agreed) to do any kind of water withholding as the literature suggests. Paddy was so terribly thirsty that I could not bear making him go without water for any length of time.
> I think I injected the drug although I believe you can use it as an eye drop or orally.


I've read about the water deprevation test. Our vet said they don't do it anymore (for obvious reasons) but I'd be exactly the same and refuse. With the amount of water he drinks & the amount he needs I wouldn't dream of taking water away from him xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jaspers still bright. He didn't drink his electrolytes yesterday so we gave in & gave him normal water & are trying again today. If not it looks like syringing it. The little monkey! He's eating well, playing, he nearly managed to jump on the kitchen worktop today from the floor!!! :Arghh He's definitely getting adventurous!!!! Hahaha xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good boy Jasper, keep it up.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done Jasper you little fighter xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh good Faye! Enjoy him  it's the best when they get all adventurous xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jasper told me to post a photo to show how long and big he is....









......big stretch!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Faye1995 said:


> Jasper told me to post a photo to show how long and big he is....
> View attachment 322777
> 
> 
> ......big stretch!!!


Glad to hear he is still doing well, hoping they wont take too long to track down the medication so that he can start it.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Jasper is doing well. He looks very handsome in his picture. All your love and dedication shines out. 

Viv xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So happy Jasper is doing so well, he's a right little cutie.
You've been so brave & been fighting to look after Jasper & give him all your care, love & devotion. He's doing so well because of your devotion to him.
He's a little fighter & I love seeing pics of him xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely to see Jasper looking so handsome and happy.

If i can help in any way, let me know. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Faye1995 Awww great news on our Jasper! He's been such a brave boy! So have you hun! :Kiss xxx


----------

